# Sq8l — ensoniq esq1/sq80



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

Was recently turned to this synth for some synth wave 80's/90's vibes and was stoked to see there was an emulation done for free here: http://www.buchty.net/ensoniq/

I dropped the .DLL into my slave PC's VST folder and then tried to load SQ8L into VE Pro and unfortunately it wasn't showing up. Scanned the folder etc. no luck.

Anyone else get this to work on your machines?


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 22, 2017)

Ryan, it is working for me on Win7 -64. I downloaded the file from here:
http://www.buchty.net/ensoniq/files/sq8l/SQ8L-v0.91b.zip

Then I extracted it (Winrar), and copy/pasted the folder "content" in my VST plugin folder (Win 32, though).

I then scanned the VST folder, and there it is. I loaded it and am playing with it now.

Are you using Winzip, 7zip or Winrar?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

I think VE Pro may be the issue... I downloaded the same file dropped it in my */VSTplugins x32*.

Vienna Ensemble Pro Server software is running in 64bit... it's only monitoring the */VSTplugins x64* folder. I added the */VSTplugins x32 *folder but that didn't do anything.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

What happens when you load into your Daw directly? 

FYI the original author of the software is no longer supporting it hopefully the community though keeps it going and if some miracle hopefully it's available for Mac one day still, but I doubt it. Of course ESQ-1's and SQ-80's are very cheap on eBay these days.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> What happens when you load into your Daw directly?



That's what I was thinking. Also, I don't use VE Pro, but is there a "bridge" to use 32bit plugins in 64bit?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

OK yeah it will not run in the (64bit) version of VE Pro Server. I launched the 32bit version of VE Pro and it works!

NOW... what differences will I see in running 32bit VE Pro vs. 64 bit? My entire orchestral Kontakt template is set up in 64 bit...


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 22, 2017)

ryanstrong said:


> OK yeah it will not run in the (64bit) version of VE Pro Server. I launched the 32bit version of VE Pro and it works!
> 
> NOW... what differences will I see in running 32bit VE Pro vs. 64 bit? My entire orchestral Kontakt template is set up in 64 bit...



Wild idea: create your SQ8L track in 32 with minimal tracks, save that track as audio and import to 64?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

Holy crap this synth is like 80's in a box. Can't believe it's free. Some really great sounds in it.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Wild idea: create your SQ8L track in 32 with minimal tracks, save that track as audio and import to 64?


What I MAY be able to do is have a VE Pro 32 bit Server and a 64 bit Server running at the same time on the same box.


----------



## IFM (Jun 22, 2017)

Well I have an ESQ1 so no need for an emulator.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

A lot of similar sounds as you would find on a DX-7 / FM8. Pretty cool synth! Makes me want to write some tracks similar to Giorgio Moroder.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

I would just run it directly in your Daw it's not going to be a CPU killer in any way that I know of, if you must just run one instance of 32-bit VEP.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I would just run it directly in your Daw it's not going to be a CPU killer in any way that I know of, if you must just run one instance of 32-bit VEP.


I would if I could but my DAW is on an iMac...


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

Ooh, my bad Ryan. But everything is running on your PC slave in 32 bit VEP ok ?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 22, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Ooh, my bad Ryan. But everything is running on your PC slave in 32 bit VEP ok ?


Yep. Not a big deal for me to have a 64bit instance AND a 32bit instance of VEP Pro, so far...

Fun little synth. I'm always amazed at these digital waveform synths, they have such a crispy "hifi" sound.


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 22, 2017)

Also good at analog bass and warm pads too. It's the first synth I ever owned that had auto pan.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 22, 2017)

Awww, the ensoniq era.... Jerry "Jazz" Kovarsky was involved there too before he became product manager at Korg. Last thing I heard from Jerry was from his place on Hawai, after he left Korg. Well, you can be certain, there is Music in Hawai now. LOL  Apart from that he writes "The art of Synth Soloing" etc. for the keyboardmag 

http://www.keyboardmag.com/author/jerry kovarsky


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Jun 22, 2017)

IFM said:


> Well I have an ESQ1 so no need for an emulator.


 I wish I had all my synths that I owned available today. I could not keep them due to moving continents and countries several times. Too much hassle.

Oberheim, Kurzweil, Ensoniq, Roland, Korg, Yamaha, Moog and Arp, desks from Tascam and Roland, 8 tracks on tape. and boy.... miles of cables. 

I kept only one while travelling, which was very special to me, I considered it revolutionary in many respects, still do, the mighty Korg Karma workstation.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 23, 2017)

Will d/l this today. Always wanted an Ensoniq back in the day. A fellow keyboardist at my school had one and I was rather jealous.


----------



## lpuser (Jun 25, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Will d/l this today. Always wanted an Ensoniq back in the day. A fellow keyboardist at my school had one and I was rather jealous.



I owned an ESQ-1, then an SQ-80 (which were both very reliable), but the problems started with the VFX and VFX-SD. Because I did extensively use the internal sequencers back then (due to the lack of a DAW), the constant crashing was horrible. Ensoniq tried hard to solve the issue by making new updates available - which were to be received on boot floppies. Then, out of frustration, I returned the VFX-SD. Today, I think I should have really kept it, but the need for a reliable sequencer brought me to the Korg T3 - which is rock solid.
Some similar problems did occur with my ASR-10R, which happened to lock up every once in a while, of course always before I had saved my work. It was a little better when I added a ZIP drive, because I could save faster and more frequently than with floppies  Still, the Ensoniq synths have a gorgeous sound and are really desirable instruments. It´s pretty sad that there is no real replication available these days in software. Would be so much fun.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 28, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Ryan, it is working for me on Win7 -64. I downloaded the file from here:
> http://www.buchty.net/ensoniq/files/sq8l/SQ8L-v0.91b.zip
> 
> Then I extracted it (Winrar), and copy/pasted the folder "content" in my VST plugin folder (Win 32, though).
> ...


I must be doing something wrong. Have downloaded several times but each time it's the same. There is no "content" folder when I unzip. Using WinRAR. There is an ini file and a ReadMe.
Not sure what I'm doing wrong here.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 28, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> I must be doing something wrong. Have downloaded several times but each time it's the same. There is no "content" folder when I unzip. Using WinRAR. There is an ini file and a ReadMe.
> Not sure what I'm doing wrong here.



Hi SoNowWhat,

Here is what I have. Once the file is uncompressed:
- one folder
- one file




So I select these, and right-click and choose "copy." Then I open my VST folder in Program Files (x86) (yours may be elsewhere) and I "paste" them in there.





After that I "rescan" my VST folder from within my DAW and now SQ8L shows up.






Is this what you did?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 29, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Hi SoNowWhat,
> 
> Here is what I have. Once the file is uncompressed:
> - one folder
> ...


Thank you very much @creativeforge for taking the time to do that. That's exactly what I did and it's still not working. I've tried it in several folders/locations and haven't had any luck yet. I don't have any more time right now to investigate and I certainly don't expect anyone else to. I may have to just miss this and go without easing my desire for an ensoniq...for now. Thanks again.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 29, 2017)

OK, two questions:

- which DAW are you using?
- Windows 32 or 64?


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 29, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> OK, two questions:
> 
> - which DAW are you using?
> - Windows 32 or 64?


Studio One 3 + 64 Bit Win7 Ultimate.


----------



## creativeforge (Jun 29, 2017)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Studio One 3 + 64 Bit Win7 Ultimate.


I am not sure entirely, but did you also install the 32bit version of Studio One? That could be the issue. If so, try it, maybe...


----------



## ryanstrong (Jun 29, 2017)

Yeah for me the issue was 32bit vs 64bit. The plug-in simply would not show up in a 64bit environment.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Jun 30, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> I am not sure entirely, but did you also install the 32bit version of Studio One? That could be the issue. If so, try it, maybe...





ryanstrong said:


> Yeah for me the issue was 32bit vs 64bit. The plug-in simply would not show up in a 64bit environment.


Thanks both. Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 25, 2017)

in the  track, i think the instrument used 
looks like this used in the ending of EQUALS Film soundtrack below. Can you tell me which is it ?


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 25, 2017)

ratherbirds said:


> in the  track, i think the instrument used
> looks like this used in the ending of EQUALS Film soundtrack below. Can you tell me which is it ?



Sorry not understanding the question! Can you rephrase? Are you asking what is the keyboard sound in my Sleep track?


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi.
OK.
Yes i would like to know what is the sound generator, or instrument vst or keyboard used in your soundtrack "Sleep". In particulary at 1'15. Because it sounds like the "Equals" film ending soundtrack.I like it.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 26, 2017)

ratherbirds said:


> Hi.
> OK.
> Yes i would like to know what is the sound generator, or instrument vst or keyboard used in your soundtrack "Sleep". In particulary at 1'15. Because it sounds like the "Equals" film ending soundtrack.I like it.


Gotcha. It's from the Olafur Arnalds toolkit from Spitfire. One of the Juno patches. Hope that helps!


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank You. I know all your secrets now. I will study all this. Bye (it's 1h in france)


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 26, 2017)

I found one..


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 27, 2017)

ratherbirds said:


> I found one..



Shhhhh!!!!! It's a secret


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 27, 2017)

Apparat, Olafur, etc. All use their own personal sound design techniques to achieve this sort of sound.

I think Ryan might agree ? that starting with a Juno type of VST synth such as TAL Uno-62LX or the Juno modules in U-he Diva may be a good starting point for you but then you also need to do a lot of additional soundesign work with things such as reverbs, and delays.

Olafur for example uses a lot of Roland Space Echo, and his EMT 250 Reverb. Quite often the key to this Shoegaze type sound is actually layering different reverbs up.


----------



## ryanstrong (Jul 27, 2017)

Yep I agree with @synthpunk. The sound Olafur dials up on this Juno 106 is really nice... 

I'm sure it's being totally processed through various elements.


----------



## ratherbirds (Jul 27, 2017)

Yes of course, it is always better, more creative and more interresting, more ... rewarding, to develop its own sounds. Me, I had started to design this sound with the FM synthesis (NI FM8). We can get closer, but I wanted to know with what other type of sound syntheses one could achieve. And then, as in the last video with Olafur, there is always a backdrop of this kind of sinusoid distorted like feedback LARSEN (or a loop of drive \ echo \ reverb) which is added to the sound of type "oouuoou".


----------



## Krisemm (Aug 1, 2017)

There are two versions of the SQ8L. There is a version with limited controls, and another version with deeper controls thats a bit more difficult to find. I haven't used it since my host went 64bit, but I remember it had a great synth flute sound. I know that sounds naff.......like cheezy robot james galway naff, but it was a nice sound once i'd smothered it in delay. I cover everything in delay. Its kinda a trademark.


----------

